# Black Winged Turkey



## n-strut

My son Shot this beautiful, black winged gobbler this morning in Knox county.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more

Nice job, how much did it weigh?


----------



## n-strut

1more said:


> Nice job, how much did it weigh?


21 pounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilly

Very cool


----------



## slashbait

Nice job!


----------



## limit out

Good job. It's more fun to watch the kids get one then getting one. Wish my boy was still young.


----------



## Straley

Good job nice looking bird can’t wait to go


----------



## lawrence1

That boy is a fine shot!


----------



## Carpn

That's really neat . Cool bird


----------



## dugworm

Bird down. Nice!


----------



## n-strut

limit out said:


> Good job. It's more fun to watch the kids get one then getting one. Wish my boy was still young.


This was his last youth season, seems like yesterday he couldn’t even hold the gun by himself. I would rather watch him shoot then shoot one myself for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

GREAT TOM!! Some years ago a friend and I were hunting the Leesville area and way off in the distance it looked like somebody dumped black trash bags in the pasture,WRONG,it was a flock of 7 longbeards that were black as garbage bags!No we didn't get any of them,they were putting on a strut-agganza for a couple of hens.Oh well another lesson learned over the years.


----------

